# Rat babies - need assistance with colors/markings identification



## ali_bug08 (Feb 9, 2010)

So the female rat I bought ended up having babies 2 weeks ago. 3 of them are black berks, one's a black self, but 2 are a light color that we can't really figure out because their eyes are very dark, but look like they might be red (they're also berks), and then one is black with an odd marking on her chest. We thought she might be an irish/english irish, but the marking is more of a square than a diamond. The mom is a black berk and the only male rat in the tank with her at the store was a black self. If you guys have any idea what these markings/colors might be called, we'd appreciate it.  Thanks


----------



## Ellimac (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd say that the first one is an english irish, even if his marking isn't perfect, and that the second one is beige.


----------



## ali_bug08 (Feb 9, 2010)

This website says that beige rats are supposed to have ears and feet the same color as the coat, so wouldn't that make the boys beiges?

http://www.lilratscal.com/rat identity.htm


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I looked at a platinum on another site and it looks nothing like the boy in that picture. The platinum looks like a grey blue in color while this one is a warm tan color. My guess is beige.


----------



## olddeadpig (Jan 6, 2010)

I just think they're cute! Mind you I think that about all rats.


----------



## ali_bug08 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, the consensus is that the boys are beige. and yes, I think they're absolutely cute too  I'm keeping the English/Irish girl (Riley) and one of the boys (Bryan). My sister's going to take the other boy (Bradley). The rest are being sold as pets. Started handling them yesterday and they were all perfectly behaved. I was impressed. Mom's still a psycho, though. She tore up my finger the other day when I tried to pick up the water bottle she'd knocked down. She's being sold too


----------



## ali_bug08 (Feb 9, 2010)

So you would consider the little boy rat in the picture to be platinum or beige, then?


----------

